# Mozza Cheese



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, believe it or not, I screwed up the "no-fail" mozzarella :rofl It came out lookin a little yellow and marbled throughout - what did I do wrong. One thing I did not have was the lipase. Another thing is I used fresh milk and reduced the temp to 90 degrees instead of using cold milk and raising it - that probably did it hugh. It has a very greasy feel to it on your lips after you eat it. Not much flavor either. I think after re-reading this post, it is probably that I did not acutally follow the directions :rofl maybe that is my problem!


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Linda, quite a few people have problems with no-fail failures. LOL I finally invested in a ph meter and boy, did that make a difference. I then started using Peter Dixon's markers for ph at rennetting and using floculation instead of just a time for cutting and then also the ph marker for stretching. I still use some of Tim Smith's recipe method (similar to Christy's long process) in combination with the above and FINALLY can get great mozzarella. I was amazed at how just a little difference in ph affects mozzarella. The fresh milk starting ph may be different than is assumed in the recipe, and even vary from day to day. My friend's fresh cow milk is always more acidic than my fresh goat milk so it takes longer for mozzarella milk to acidify or a bit more citric acid, etc. Depending on how much milk is in the batch means just a tad more or less citric acid is going to make a difference, or a bit more of less culture, etc. 

No doubt about it! Cheesemaking is an art form and takes attention to details. :rofl


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The lipase is supposed to be optional (at least, according to Ricki's book), so I wouldn't think that the lack of it would cause most of the things that you describe. It would affect the flavor (or lack thereof) but from what I understand, the 30 min mozz is famous for its flavorlessness (Is that even a word??) anyhow. I've had no problems making it, getting it to stretch, melt, etc, but it doesn't taste like much! One day, when I am going to be around the house all day and don't have a bunch of outside stuff to do, I am going to make it the long way.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Judith, I would be intrested in learning the "pH" method of doing this cheese. Where you got your meter, or is it strips? Aso the website you follow. thanks, Linda


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is the recipe page of Peter Dixon's website.
http://www.dairyfoodsconsulting.com/recipes.shtml
I like the book Making Artisan Cheese by Tim Smith. IMO the recipe instructions and methods are more complete than Home Cheesemaking by Ricki Carroll although most times the actual recipe is identical.
I've read alot of different info online. Many times recipes for a cheese type are very similar and cross referencing allows me to understand which parts of the process really develop the flavor of a certain cheese. 
There is http://cheeseforum.org/ with oodles of info about cheese and a pretty decent cheesemaking forum as well. I think that is where I learned to use flocculation ( I think Dixon calls it curdling) for determining cutting time. 
I would love to have some of Jim Wallace's more in -depth books. To be honest I'd love any book on cheesemaking. LOL

After a long period of deliberation I bought an extech refillable ph meter. It has 3 point calibration, auto temp compensation, and a replaceable electrode. For $100 it seemed like the best value to me as I can see myself taking ph readings for several years at least, until I get enough experience to guide me. 
I wouldn't bother with strips. They just aren't accurate enough in my opinion.
A ph "checker" would be less expensive, but from what I understand, once it is worn out it's life is over. I do think it would be accurate enough for most home cheesemaking. 
Of course there are sophisticated machines I only dream about right now! With your Mr. Safety  you might manage to snag one of those more quickly than I can justify as they are pretty common in the food industry.


----------

